# Mexican Charro Beans



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2021)

Made this yesterday.
Makes a large pot......Recipe follows.

Slow cooker the pinto's for 4 hours on high. Add 1/4 onion and some salt. Cover and dont stir.







Cook up 5 slices of chopped bacon.






Chop up 1 cup of ham
3 all beef franks
And 1 pound of chorizo. Set these aside while you chop up the greens and get the dry measured.







1 tsp each of, smoked paprika, salt, pepper, oregano and cumin. set aside.







Chop 1-2 japs (seeded9 1 chipotle in adobo and as much cilantro as you like (i went mild because i dont want cilantro beans)





Not pictured is 2 cloves of garlic chopped.


Now add the chorizo and cook well with the bacon.
Feel free to drain this if you like after.







Next add the beef franks and the ham, cook on low heat.






By now the slow cooker pinto should be getting close to being timed out.

Next add the jap, cilantro, diced onion 3/4 cup, and chipotle (also add 2 tsp of the chipotle sauce.
mix well on low.






Add the garlic and the dry. Low heat.







Add the tomato. I used low salt canned (drained)






If your beans have times out add them and all the liquid to the pot.

Boil at med for 30 mins. The beans will get tender.






Serve with anything you like...tortillas, chips you name it.







*Ingredients*
1 16 oz uncooked pack dry pinto beans. Pick thru and rinse before adding to the slow cooker. 
5 slices bacon cut into smaller pieces
3 beef franks cut into cubes
1 cup ham cut into cubes
1 pound Mexican chorizo
2 tomatoes diced or 2 cans diced drained
1/2 bunch of cilantro chopped
1/2 onion diced
jalapeño if desired
1 more chipotle peppers depending on how spicy you want it
2 clove garlic chopped
1 tsp ea pepper, oregano, paprika, cumin, and salt to taste.


*To Cook the Pinto Beans - Stove top*
Add the rinsed beans to a large pot with plenty of water, salt, and a small piece of onion.
Let boil for about 1.5 hours, checking often to make sure that there is still enough water.

*To Cook the Pinto Beans - Slow Cooker*
Add the rinsed beans to a slow cooker with plenty of water, salt, and a small piece of onion.
Turn the slow cooker on to high and heat for 3-4 hours.


*To Make The Charro Beans*
Add the bacon to a large pot and cook for about 5 minutes.
Add the chorizo and continue cooking until cooked through.
After about 5 minutes, add the ham, the beef franks, and the seasonings (including the garlic).
Next, add the tomatoes, the cilantro, the onion, the jalapeno, and the chipotle pepper and cook for 5 additional minutes.
Finally, add the cooked pinto beans and the water that they were cooked in and let boil for about 30 minutes so that all of the flavors can combine.
If you want to thicken your charro beans, you can combine 2 tablespoons of corn starch with 1/4 cup of cold water and mix well before adding it to the pot.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 28, 2021)

Man that looks and sounds delicious!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 28, 2021)

That’s great. Charro beans are delicious. Nice work Sir.


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Nov 29, 2021)

That looks fantastic! I'm like you insofar as too many recipes & restaurants are too heavy handed with the cilantro. A little fresh cilantro is all that's needed for complementary, not overpowering, flavor.

I love charro beans, but they're on my "Highly Not Recommended" dietary item lists for now, anyway.  A small experiment pushing that envelope recently didn't work well for me; I'm not an especially patient person particularly with myself. Maybe in another 6 months things will be different but until then thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 29, 2021)

Great pot of beans, I must try
Did you make your own  chorizo , or store bought. If you made could I look over your recipe. I just made Chorizo Verde
for my throwdown and it was amazing, so now I want to try reg. chorizo

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2021)

Looks excellent Rick!
Thanks for posting the recipe!
I bookmarked it!
Great for the cold weather we have been having!
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 29, 2021)

That does look good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 29, 2021)

Man that screams out for some Cheesy Jalapeno cornbread.  I would put a hurting on myself with that.
Jim


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 29, 2021)

Great recipe Rick, flavors out the wazoo!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 29, 2021)

Bookmarked!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lorenzoid (Nov 30, 2021)

Great recipe.   I also like to char a few jalapenos over a flame, then add them to the pot.


----------

